
Brave browser is coming with default Binance affiliate url - OnuRC
https://twitter.com/BrendanEich/status/1269289242905042944
======
Barrin92
I think Brave's attempted cure to ads is worse than the disease. Now you don't
just have adblocking, you also have a weird crypto middle man who tries to
peddle you affiliate links. It's like a sort of protection racket

------
Proven
Getting worse every release.

It's been showing "photo ads" in new tabs from time to time.

And the prompt to use that crypto ad thing every time it updates hasn't been
appreciated either.

